# MINNESOTA Rabies Vax Survey



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*MINNESOTA*: 88.8% of veterinarians responding to a rabies survey from the Board of Veterinary Medicine indicated they give a 3 year rabies vaccine; yet 53.3% fail to give pet owners a corresponding 3 year rabies certificate (36.2% issue a 2 year certificate, 17.1% issue "other"). When asked if they inform clients when they put a different expiration date on the rabies certificate than that on the vaccine administered, 40.9% responded that they did *not *inform the client.

A copy of this 12/14/11 report entitled "Rabies Vaccination Survey Report" may be requested from Dr. John King, Executive Director of the Minnesota Board of Veterinary Medicine (651) 201-2844 [email protected] 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My local vet tries to give yearly vaccs and their certificate says good for a year, I usually get shots at my out of town vet every 3 years but their certificate does say good for 2 and they've never said anything about why.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

GoingPostal said:


> My local vet tries to give yearly vaccs and their certificate says good for a year, I usually get shots at my out of town vet every 3 years but their certificate does say good for 2 and they've never said anything about why.


Personally, I would get a copy of my dogs' medical records & look at which rabies vaccine is documented as having been administered, then, if it was a 3 year, I'd return to the vet & insist on receiving amended 3 year rabies certificates for ALL of my dogs!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*MINNESOTA* Board of Veterinary Medicine issues Rabies Vaccination Guidance Document 3/1/12 http://www.vetmed.state.mn.us/portals/22/RabiesVaccinationGuidanceDocument.pdf

*"rabies vaccination certificate should always comply with Minnesota Rule 1705.1146, including displaying the date of vaccination and the rabies vaccine labeled duration of immunity, even if the veterinarian recommends more frequent rabies vaccination"*

A major victory for Minnesota pet owners thanks to Jane Anderson & Chris Addington, who, with assistance from The Rabies Challenge Fund, have prompted the Minnesota Board of Veterinary Medicine to publish a rabies vaccination guidance document in order to get veterinarians to follow the recommendations of the CDC's Rabies Compendium, to issue rabies certificates accurately reflecting the duration of immunity on the vaccine label, to obtain documented informed consent if administering rabies vaccines off-label, and to have "credible, scientifically-based information....in the possession of the veterinarian and available for review" if the veterinarian chooses to adopt a booster protocol other than that recommended in the Compendium.

The Rabies Vaccination Survey Report can be viewed here: http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/...bies_vaccination_committee_survey_results.pdf


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

After reading everyones stuff I had my first dog up for rabies titered, and I was told with no shot for three years they she gets a titer and its good for another three years what does that tell you so the last shot was really good for 6 or more years????????????????


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Chocx2 said:


> After reading everyones stuff I had my first dog up for rabies titered, and I was told with no shot for three years they she gets a titer and its good for another three years what does that tell you so the last shot was really good for 6 or more years????????????????


Challenge studies published in 1992 by a French research team demonstrated that dogs were immune to a rabies challenge 5 years after vaccination & titer studies performed by Dr. Ronald Schultz of the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine have proven that dogs have antibody titer counts at levels known to confer immunity to rabies 7 years after vaccination.


----------

